# I predict..



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Mouse babies very soon =]

So my trio of PEWs were together when I picked them up, with a warning that they may already be pregnant, which was fine as that would be what I would do once they were settled.. put them together.. I believe one of the does got caught long before the other as she is massive, waddles about when she has to and sleeps when she doesn't. They (the other doe and the buck) have moved every bit of wood shaving, hay, straw and paper they can get to one end of their tub, into a unnecessarily massive nest.. so funny to watch and I feel a bit bad because I will HAVE to go and do something to fix it. They simply can't have no substrate on the other end.

At this point in a pregnancy I prefer to be as hands off with the doe and their home as possible. Much better to just stand back and let em' get on with it. From now on I will go in only once per day, usually in the evening, to have a quick check and pop in some food.

Really looking forward to hearing those teeny squeeks and squawkes, it's been a long time since I had a litter here. Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well, here is a funny turn of events.

The larger of the two does has just given birth to 7. That all happened very quickly! A nice sized litter that means no immediate need to reduce numbers.

Well, I suppose that explains the insane nest they made overnight, eh! It's her first litter, so I hope she manages them well and blossoms into a wonderful Mom over the next few days, some does go straight into that perfect Mummy role and for some reason, some does never take to it well. Fingers crossed


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

The girls are doing great and being Mummies. The babies are a tiny bit on the small size but it is her first litter, with all of them having big full milk bellies, so I am not concerned. The second doe is chipping in with nursing them and is due her own litter any day now. I've not sexed them but I have got 4 black eye and 3 pink eye from the first litter. This MIGHT indicate that we have some creams - which is possible with this line. Looking forward to seeing what happens over the next week inside the nursing doe tub! Everyone got a clean out today and some photos taken, so I'll get some uploaded over the next few days =]


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

That's great they are being good mothers  Excited to see photos!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks =]
Here are some not fantastic pictures.
Pew Buck - Sire. Terrible picture.



Mother to this litter is the Doe on the left. The doe on the right is due her own any time now.





7 young. 4 Black-eyed, 3 Pink-eyed. I've not sexed them yet as A) I don't want to stress out the still-pregnant doe in there and B) not so important, with this first lot I will likely keep majority of them on to see how they take shape and grow on


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrads! Lovely ears on the mom!


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh those ears on your doe! Sweet babies, I love pews


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks folks. I'm excited for this litter as it forms the foundations of my breeding and showing stock  Second doe hasn't had hers yet, still wobbling about like a queen bee


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab pics they are beautiful


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

All looks like it's going well.I have a rabbit that carries every bit of substrate into the nest area,the main cage is bare.It must take ages.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I certainly give them points for their commitment!

Second doe had her litter this morning. 9 more bubs joined the nest. Both does still nursing and tending the one nest, with no baby snatching or so. All going well! And the does are still in pretty good condition too. I'm a happy girl!

I took some quick snaps earlier. The first litter have ears and whiskers now and the hint of coats coming through. I love seeing their tails, super cute!







One pink eye, one black, with super cute tails <3


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks folks. As well as maybe getting a couple of creams from this litter, it seems I scored some Satins, too! The babies are growing nicely, I think and are all chubby and wiggly - which makes it hard to get pics of course.








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

love the satins  may have to change my mind about having a couple


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Super adorable!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Haha well, I am sure I will have at least a spare trio or a few girls from them, as the second litter will just about be old enough to leave mum too by the Manchester show I expect. As all three in the trio are from the same lines, I could have creams and satins in the younger bunch too. Will find out in a week or two once they are all fuzzy


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well, we now have eyes open and walking legs and a wiggly nature. I've already picked out three keeper girls; PEW, cream and a cream Satin. These show the best tail sets and are the most lively and chunky and typey already.

The boys at this age are harder and I'll wait awhile to choose one keeper. The buck they are from is such a gorgeous mouse, if the he is anything to go by then his bucks are going to be hard to choose from =/


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

What beautiful fat babies! Mum sure is looking after them well. Good luck with them


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well folks, it is now incredibly hard to get any sort of good picture. Eyes open and they are on a mission to MOVE. They now follow Mum everywhere, all very interested in food and whatnot. Fun times!







The Satins are just TOO shiny


----------

